# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  اكتب اسمك واسم حبيبك

## anoucha

اكتب اسمك واسم حبيبك لكي تعرف هل يحبك



هنا
http://www.elaana.com/love/index.php



اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم 


تحياتي

----------


## M.Ballack

مشكورة انوشه


الاسم الحقيقي بحبني موت
اما الاسم المعروف متررد

----------


## محمد العزام

بموت مني  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## anoucha

> مشكورة انوشه
> 
> 
> الاسم الحقيقي بحبني موت
> اما الاسم المعروف متررد


مبرووووووووك في مين بيحبك :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):

----------


## anoucha

> بموت مني


سووووووووري :Eh S(2):

----------


## M.Ballack

> مبرووووووووك في مين بيحبك





ليش بتفكري انه انا مش محبوب  :SnipeR (30):  وما في حدا يبحبني  :Bl (14):

----------


## anoucha

> ليش بتفكري انه انا مش محبوب  وما في حدا يبحبني


لا والله ما بقصد هيك :Eh S(2):

----------


## M.Ballack

:Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## anoucha

:Icon31:

----------


## شمعة امل

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## فارس الأحلام

شكراً طلعت بتموت في

----------


## sun shine

متردد في حبك  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## anoucha

> 


ليش الضحك  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## anoucha

> شكراً طلعت بتموت في


العفوووووووووووووو

----------


## anoucha

> متردد في حبك


سووووووووري :Eh S(2):

----------


## النورس الحزين

مشكورة احلوة كثير كثير وعجبتني اكثر

----------


## شمعة امل

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anoucha  
_ليش الضحك_ 

لانو كتبت اسامي شخصين ........... بتعرفيهم انت عز المعرفة

----------


## anoucha

> مشكورة احلوة كثير كثير وعجبتني اكثر


مشكوووور على المرور نورس ابو قلب ابيض :Icon15:  :Smile:

----------


## anoucha

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anoucha  
> _ليش الضحك_ 
> 
> لانو كتبت اسامي شخصين ........... بتعرفيهم انت عز المعرفة


اي و شو كانت النتيجة يا بعدي

----------


## ابو العبد

64%

----------


## anoucha

> 64%


ابوو العبد مرسي لمرورك

----------


## شمعة الظلام

مشكورة انوشة بصح ما بصدق............................. :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## anoucha

> مشكورة انوشة بصح ما بصدق.............................


اي لا صدقي عيني

----------


## النورس الحزين

كلو يكذب عليك 
شو الحظ هاذا يا

----------


## The Gentle Man

42%
متترد في حبك

----------


## anoucha

> 42%
> متترد في حبك


 يييييي مسكييييييين حتى بالالعاب و ما زبطت

----------


## The Gentle Man

انا ما دخلني
حطيت اسمها بالاول

----------


## anoucha

> انا ما دخلني
> حطيت اسمها بالاول


 هلاا السبب فيها وز فيك

----------


## آلجوري

إن شاء الله إذا اندليت عليه واعرفت مين هو وشو اسمو وعد راح اجي أكتبه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

قولتك بتلاقيه ؟؟؟

----------


## آلجوري

> قولتك بتلاقيه ؟؟؟


 
ما ظنيت .. ما حد بيشتري وجع راسه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

> ما ظنيت .. ما حد بيشتري وجع راسه


 لص لا تشتريه خليييييييه لحتى يعملوا عليه تخفيضات و بعدين اشتريه هههههههههههههه

----------


## The Gentle Man

> ما ظنيت .. ما حد بيشتري وجع راسه


 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

لو وجع الراس كان ما حدا تزوج

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
ما افهمتوا علي .. بس يلا أحسن  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## عُبادة

> [align=center] 
> ما افهمتوا علي .. بس يلا أحسن 
> [/align]


مليح انهم ما فهموا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

يلا 
الله يرزقك واحد يظلو يقهار فيكي ويحرق راسك عشان يظل يوجعك 



















بمزح 
الله يرزق مع واحد تتهني معه

----------


## آلجوري

> مليح انهم ما فهموا


 
شكلك افهمت  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> يلا 
> الله يرزقك واحد يظلو يقهار فيكي ويحرق راسك عشان يظل يوجعك 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
شكرا جنتل .. حاسك بابا وانت بتحكي هيك   :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

شكرا الك يا بنتي  :Copy Of 7anoon:  :Copy Of 7anoon: 


 :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## عُبادة

> شكلك افهمت


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: بتقدري تقولي اه

----------


## زهرة النرجس

[align=center] 
مشكورة على اللعبة الحلوة
بس انا متأكد إنوا كل  الناس بتحبني من غير ما أكتب أسماء
وهذا بيكفي 
[/align]

----------


## The Gentle Man

> [align=center]
> مشكورة على اللعبة الحلوة
> بس انا متأكد إنوا كل الناس بتحبني من غير ما أكتب أسماء
> وهذا بيكفي 
> [/align]


 
ثقه عاليه ما شاء الله عنك 

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهرة النرجس

> ثقه عاليه ما شاء الله عنك


أه أكيد واثق من حالي
بس ليكون مش عاجبك

----------


## The Gentle Man

اذا مش عاجبني بحكي
 :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## حمص وفلافل

100%

----------

